# FATA: Younus Khan Sports Complex



## Muhammad Omar

Grand Opening of Younus Khan Sports Complex Miran Shah FATA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dadyal

probably needs lots of water to keep it green ?


----------



## Arsalan

@WAJsal @anant_s 

Great initiative as far as i am concerned. Give them a shooting range and you will get medal winners in that sport.  

Volleyball is quite famous there as well and i can see a couple of courts in the picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anant_s

Great Initiative!
Any infrastructure facility promoting sports, especially in far flung area is a welcome addition.
Wish great future for the facility and may it produce champions!


----------



## haviZsultan

A very positive devlelopment in a region which always gets the headlines for the wrong reasons. This is a very welcome step as sports is a very important aspect for locals. Shahid Afridi is from Khyber agency. Others like him too exist.


----------



## ghazi52

Younis Khan Sports Complex.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------

